# HGH shuts down your pituitary gland?



## awhites1 (Aug 11, 2010)

Can hgh shut down your pituitary gland? I heard it yesterday, that once you start you have to take it for like people who take thyroid medication.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 11, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> Can hgh shut down your pituitary gland? I heard it yesterday, that once you start you have to take it for like people who take thyroid medication.


 

That is not true.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 11, 2010)

FYI - you can run T3 for years and then stop and have a normal functioning thyroid.  There are many studys which prove it.  go to www.pubmed.com to look for yourself.


----------



## awhites1 (Aug 11, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:


> FYI - you can run T3 for years and then stop and have a normal functioning thyroid.  There are many studys which prove it.  go to www.pubmed.com to look for yourself.



I'm not a doctor and it always seems theres medical evidence to sugest one thing one way or another. I just base that on my sister was overweight b/c of an underactive thyroid and the doctor told her once she starts her medications she'll always have to use it b/c it would eventually cause her thyroid to quit working. My uncle told her that too who was a RN and she decided not to take it. It wasn't t3 but it was some thyroid stuff.

Ok well I had never heard that about HGH either but did and decided to check up on it


----------



## XYZ (Aug 11, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> I'm not a doctor and it always seems theres medical evidence to sugest one thing one way or another. I just base that on my sister was overweight b/c of an underactive thyroid and the doctor told her once she starts her medications she'll always have to use it b/c it would eventually cause her thyroid to quit working. My uncle told her that too who was a RN and she decided not to take it. It wasn't t3 but it was some thyroid stuff.
> 
> Ok well I had never heard that about HGH either but did and decided to check up on it


 

Good point.

T3 can be used in normal healthy functioning thyroid patients for long term without issue.

Your sister doesn't have a normal functioing thyroid, thus the medication to make it "normal".  She stops it and it will go back to being sluggish.


----------

